# what about internet service providers?



## lisaa7002 (Jul 14, 2003)

Have just got my computer & have just some basic knowledge about what's going on. I got a dell which came w/ 6 mths. free earthlink. it's o.k. although I use yahoo from my primary mail& search. Any way what about after the 6 mths Free who then? or do I stay with earthlink???? Help me you incredibly computer savvy people !!! (a little sucking up never hurts does it???) please & thank you!


----------



## bootyboy (Jul 16, 2003)

i like msn, i like yahoo, i dont like AOL, but i think its more of a personal choice...


----------



## websurfer (Jun 24, 2002)

Get a broadband connection, I reccomend cable or dsl. But, if you won't be on as much as everyone in random


----------



## lisaa7002 (Jul 14, 2003)

lol thanks ! I should have specified CHEAP! I seem to be running pretty fast right now, and am happy about that, was wondering about prices, benifits & such thanks!


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Look for smaller local ISP's. They are cheaper and most are better then the big guys.


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

Hi lissa7002:

When I bought my Dell 2 years ago it came with MSN for 1 year free plus MSN gave me another 2 more months for free. After my 14 free ended, I switched to SBC-Yahoo DSL.

Most of the big names like MSN, Yahoo, Earthlink are $21.95 per mo. for Dial-up service. AOL is $23.95 and is probably the worst one available. There are a couple of smaller names that are $9.95 per mo, Juno and NetZero. Here are the links: 

http://www.juno.com/

http://www.netzero.net/?refcd=GOO0403NXP_netzero


----------



## lisaa7002 (Jul 14, 2003)

wow You guys are the best! thanks for the info!
while we're at it... if anyone sees this... my bps runs at 26,400 usually, is that good?


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Your welcome but the 26,400 bps is not so good. 
I am guessing you have 56,000 modem so you should get better speed.


----------



## lisaa7002 (Jul 14, 2003)

26,400 isn't good ? Yes i have a 56k data fax modem. What can I do to make it better? Or is it an issue of the isp i'm using? I don't have much on here yet that should be slowing me down...& it seems fast to me but the other puters I've been on were older so that's all I have to compare to. And again, thanks for all the insight!


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

May be your ISP or your phone lines, where you live or the modem. A hardware modem is better then a software base modem.


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

You're welcome ...


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

Lisa:I am using Juno dialup for $14.95/mo.That comes with tech support as you need it.They also have a $9.95/mo option and you pay per call for tech support.
They have many national #'s.We spent a month vacationing in Oregon and Washington and I could dial in from my laptop to a local # most places we were in.

Hee Wee is certainly correct about an external modem.My connect speed with an internal was never better than 28.I got a USR external and always connect at 37 to 41 now.

But it really depends on closeness to the phone switch/office and quality of line.
I can take my laptop from home to our second home and it connects at 51+.Same laptop,same ISP same modem.Only difference is the phone connection. 

Hope this helps some.


----------



## lisaa7002 (Jul 14, 2003)

lots of help! Yes my currant connection isn't even a local #. They didn't have a local # (well it's listed as local for them but phone company says no) ,but I have unlimited long distance for $24.95 a month w/ at&t so I went ahead and did it (heck it's free for 6 months) It's not bad, but with your helpI know now that I'll be hunting around for other service!!!


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

Lisa:
Glad to be of service.

Pedroguy


----------



## GotMilkFL (Jun 5, 2003)

Go to freedom list web site.

Freedomlist has a lot of low cost ISP listed.

FREEDOM LIST

I pay $5.95 month with Access4less.

Access4less provides Internet access in 40 states for $5.95/mo without long term commitment. Setup fee of $8 is waived ONLY if signup is via http://www.access4less.net/flspecial.asp or https://www.ibilling.org/a4l/flspecial.htm.


----------



## lisaa7002 (Jul 14, 2003)

thanks! I'll look at all above!


----------



## NYCGurl (Jul 8, 2003)

I have Juno for 9.95 a month its okay. I am at 45,333, is that ok?


----------



## lisaa7002 (Jul 14, 2003)

wow! seems to be great speed, but what about the ads???


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

Hi lisaa7002:

Juno for $9.95 per month doesn't have an ad banner. Juno free service has an ad banner.

http://www.juno.com/


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

LISA:aNOTHER PLUS WITH jUNO IS THAT YOU CAN HAVE MULTIPLE EMAIL ACCTS.I HAVE 3.mY PRIME ONE,ONE FOR my wifes business stuff and one for junk mail.I would also rate their tech support fair.In some cases I have had to call back 2-3 times till I got to a person who understood the problem and had a suggestion/fix.
Overall I am satisfied with Juno.
Pedro.


----------



## lisaa7002 (Jul 14, 2003)

thanks again guys ! Checked on juno , but they don't have local access. Bluelight does, but it's the same number as for earthlink. thinking of keeping earthlink... They have 8 e-mails w/ 10mb web space per. Been playint with making my own website.


----------



## CyBerAliEn (Nov 25, 2001)

Right now I have internet through COX (only cable provider in my area, although there are several DSL providers, lol). My average connection is about 3,000 kbs (approx. 3,000,000 bps). I pay about $55 for it. Doesn't use a phone line (IE, it is cable). Very satisfied with it.

Prior to when the cable internet became available to me (in November 2003, and got it in November 2003), I had Prodigy (they sold to SBC-Yahoo about summer of 2002). Prodigy always connected at about 26000 bps when I connected to their Phoenix servers. When I some time later changed and connected to their Glendale servers, my connection was always 42000 bps. There isn't a very big difference between the Glendale and Phoenix servers though as you can see in the map of the cities below.










I never continued with my 56k (Prodigy) very long after they sold to SBC-Yahoo because cable internet finally came available. Prodigy was about $20 or so monthly. I felt it was worth the price. Always connected when I got on. Could be on hours on end for days in a row, etc.

I would recommend looking into a local ISP though. I use to have one on the side for backup incase Prodigy was down, and it was always very reliable. It did cost slightly under $20 a month however.

Personally I would not go with Juno or NetZero. But that is just a personal preference.

But I would go for a local ISP if it is positive.


----------



## skyman (Jan 30, 2001)

All told, your best bet is a local ISP for a couple of reasons.

1. Price is usually cheaper

2. You get very little spam because the spammers concentrate on the big guys.

3. Tech support is normally faster.

Good luck..

Here is a site you can look at:

http://www.thelist.com


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

Well I'm going to stick up for a big guy. I posted this yesterday for another member;

I've used AT&T for years and like it. I never have down time, local access number, 6 e-mail addresses and 10MB for each e-mail for a free web site.

I started long enough ago that I pay $14.95 and it's a separate item on my AT&T long distance bill so I don't have to write another check.

I don't think that exact $$ option is still available but the nice thing is they have always had choices. They have a $5.00 or so that has ad's, the one I have gives me 150 hours per month which I can't possibly get to (I mean that's 5 hours a day) and an unlimited time which of course is more expensive.

I'll add this to that;

AT&T also has spam blocking systems in place you can opt in or out of, seems to work pretty well. They also have an anti-vius scan of the e-mail servers before it gets to you.

All in all I'd recommend checking it out before making a decision. I had two local ISP's before AT&T, one went out of business without notice leaving me high and dry, the other's rates just kept rising.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2003)

Try going here to find a free internet provider availible in your area.


----------



## lisaa7002 (Jul 14, 2003)

Thanks again guys. Have looked & looked.Only 1 other company in my area with local #. Everyone else has same # I already use. (that still doesn't make sense to me!!!)
I'll probably check to see how fast Skyaccess will be for me, it would be $5.00 a month cheeper, but Earthlink has more web space....


----------



## gaby38 (Jul 19, 2003)

Hello.

As you can see, you have plenty of options. One thing you want to make sure NOT to do is connect with AOL.

I pay $9.95 for NetZero. Had a couple of problems in the begining (getting disconnected oftenly), untill I found out I needed to upgrade my modem. After I did so (3 months ago) I haven't been disconnected once, regardless of the time I stay on line. In my opinion, I think it's a great price/service deal.


----------



## tlund_99 (Apr 6, 2000)

Check out www.localnet.com..$9.95/mo...no ads...multiple e-mail..logon to any homepage you choose has dialup through most of US.


----------

